# TMac's short list



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

On Around the Horn today the fellas talked about the list of teams Mcgrady wants to be traded to. Unfortunately, Portland isn't on the list. Houston, San Antonio, Lakers, and Suns. It appears that Mcgrady doesn't want to leave the warm weather.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well I can say have fun being on non-title winning teams if he goes to Houston or Phoenix,neither team is on the up and up(I know Houston has Yao but Francis is deterorating his game and mobley is horrible) Spurs would be a good fit and La...well..:uhoh: Whats wrong with PTown? Sheed seemed to love it here,wifey too. I bet he would get along with our guys.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would really like to see Zach and T mac on teh same team 


pick Portland T mac


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I wonder about the warm weather thing. The team plays half its game at home, the other half is on the road in all the "bad" weather cities. So what does it really matter too much. When the season is over they bolt for their own homes anyways.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm surprised Miami isnt on that list... Wade at the point... T-Mac at SG... and Odom at the 3.... that'd be a nice front court.

Did McGrady himself give that list of teams??? or where Tony and Michael speculating on what teams he'd like to play for??


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I wonder about the warm weather thing. The team plays half its game at home, the other half is on the road in all the "bad" weather cities. So what does it really matter too much. When the season is over they bolt for their own homes anyways.


I don't buy into the warm weather theory myself. 

During the season, how much time do they have to spend enjoying the warm weather?

And if they're leaving Portland during the off season (which I would bet most of them do now) they're missing out on the best part of living in Portland.

But eh..who cares. He doesn't want to play here, I don't want him playing here.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Well I can say have fun being on non-title winning teams if he goes to Houston or Phoenix,neither team is on the up and up(I know Houston has Yao but Francis is deterorating his game and mobley is horrible) Spurs would be a good fit and La...well..:uhoh: Whats wrong with PTown? Sheed seemed to love it here,wifey too. I bet he would get along with our guys.


???

Houston: yao, tmac could be very good... you have to realize that in 1 or 2 years yao is expected to be the most dominant big guy in the league.

Suns: Tmac, Amare and a bag of international rookies with a lot of potential (Lampe, Cabarkapa, Milos Vujanic, Barbosa) Could be a big force in the west in 2 years IMO


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

T-Mac on the Spurs would be downright frightening.

But T-Mac on the Lakers = nuclear destruction on the rest of the league.

Too bad we've got nothing to trade to get him. :sigh:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> And if they're leaving Portland during the off season (which I would bet most of them do now) they're missing out on the best part of living in Portland.
> 
> But eh..who cares. He doesn't want to play here, I don't want him playing here.


I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I know how you guys feel. Just once in my life, I want to hear a player say "The Pacers are a great team, a championship contender, and I think I could put them over the top." But no, everyone wants to play for bottomfeeders like the Magic or the Knicks just because of where those teams play. Our best free agent acquisition in Pacer history is Sam Perkins. :no:

You guys are in pretty much the same situation as far as I know.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> T-Mac on the Spurs would be downright frightening.
> 
> But T-Mac on the Lakers = nuclear destruction on the rest of the league.
> ...


how do you figure McGrady on the Lakers would make them better then they already are?

The Lakers would have to trade Kobe for him, and McGrady isn't the player that Kobe is. Shaq would be another year older, and mcgrady would have to adapt to the triangle (or a new offensive system if the rumors of Phil leaving are true).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I know how you guys feel. Just once in my life, I want to hear a player say "The Pacers are a great team, a championship contender, and I think I could put them over the top." But no, everyone wants to play for bottomfeeders like the Magic or the Knicks just because of where those teams play. Our best free agent acquisition in Pacer history is Sam Perkins. :no:
> 
> You guys are in pretty much the same situation as far as I know.


no..we once got..um..

no, there was the time when that one superstar almost came to Portland..you know..

um..

whats his name...


Oh wait, we're not a big city..oh wait, thats not why people don't come to Portland..it's _other_ reasons... 

(but than again, the only teams that DO have the major free agent signings are basically New York (when's the last time they got anyone worth crap?) LA, Phoenix (who's the last guy they got)...etc..)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> no..we once got..um..
> ...


I think we've seen the best way to get a great player to come to your team is through the draft or trades. Free Agency, usually is hit or miss. 

I mean Gilbert Arenas went to Washington for goodness sake. Also, when was the last time Portland had the ability to sign someone because they were under the salary cap.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Also, when was the last time Portland had the ability to sign someone because they were under the salary cap.


I believe when they signed Brian Grant.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> how do you figure McGrady on the Lakers would make them better then they already are?
> ...


That's my point. We couldn't get him unless we traded Kobe (which I wouldn't do unless Kobe just flat-out didn't want to be here). What I meant though was, say the Magic GM and owner got reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally drunk/high one night and pulled the trigger on a signed and traded Gary Payton - Karl Malone - Rick Fox for T-Mac trade  (just for the sake of argument). We'd have a lineup that looked like this:

PG: Derek Fisher
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Brian Cook
C: Shaq

That would be a nightmare for everyone else, but it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> That's my point. We couldn't get him unless we traded Kobe (which I wouldn't do unless Kobe just flat-out didn't want to be here). What I meant though was, say the Magic GM and owner got reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally drunk/high one night and pulled the trigger on a signed and traded Gary Payton - Karl Malone - Rick Fox for T-Mac trade  (just for the sake of argument). We'd have a lineup that looked like this:
> ...


well, by that thinking, let's say that the Magic' owner got drunk and wanted Dale Davis and DA for McGrady and Hill..(salary cap fixin's later on)..

that'd be a good lineup for Portland too.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> Did McGrady himself give that list of teams??? or where Tony and Michael speculating on what teams he'd like to play for??


They were referring to an article written by Peter Vescey. I didn't read the article myself, but supposedly those are the teams that Mcgrady said he wanted to be traded to. 

One of the guys on the show thought that the Spurs could get Mcgrady for Malik Rose, Turkoglu and Ginobli. What a weak package.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> 
> One of the guys on the show thought that the Spurs could get Mcgrady for Malik Rose, Turkoglu and Ginobli. What a weak package.


I guess it would depend on whether or not they think they have realistic chance of contending next year or if they just want to clear out more cap space and start going after free agents again next offseason, sort of like when the Knicks and Suns did the Marbury trade this season. The Knicks gave up practically nothing in return but the Suns unloaded salaries and are now in a position to make some good moves.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

i think whoever said "houston isnt on the up and up" is wrong. i think with tmac and yao you have a great start. 

houston also has a large TE to use this summer, that will turn out a good player. there are bright days ahead.

and im also not sure how you can say that things look any brighter for the blazers compared to the suns. i would say there about even.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> houston also has a large TE to use this summer, that will turn out a good player.


Whats a TE?

STOMP


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess it would depend on whether or not they think they have realistic chance of contending next year or if they just want to clear out more cap space and start going after free agents again next offseason, sort of like when the Knicks and Suns did the Marbury trade this season. The Knicks gave up practically nothing in return but the Suns unloaded salaries and are now in a position to make some good moves.


um the knicks gave up lampe, milos vujanic(sp)(hes like the best pg prospect n europe), mcdyess and a couple first rounders. sure they got marbury but they didnt give up "nothing".


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats a TE?


I'm guessing a trade exception.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing a trade exception.


OK... what does that entail exactly? Sorry for being so out of the loop but... trade exception? Is that some sort of relief on the rules regarding signing FA's? 

btw...I appreciate all of ya'll out there who've actually read the CBA and take the time to educate me  

STOMP


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> OK... what does that entail exactly? Sorry for being so out of the loop but... trade exception? Is that some sort of relief on the rules regarding signing FA's?


It's relief from the CBA rules in needing salaries to match in a trade. Thus, if you have a $5 million trade exception, you could take on a player making $7 million and only need to send a player making $2 million.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> um the knicks gave up lampe, milos vujanic(sp)(hes like the best pg prospect n europe), mcdyess and a couple first rounders. sure they got marbury but they didnt give up "nothing".


Damn, I forgot about them giving up those first rounders. Well aside from that, McDyess needs to retire and Lampe has "bust" written all over him (in pencil anyway). Who knows about Vujanic, he could have the Knicks regretting it one day.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

The blazers would be much better off aquiring Ray Allen. Allen would compliment our current team perfectly, in fact, better than any other player in the NBA could right now; he'd give us deadly outside shooting. McGrady is only an average outside shooter. His main forte is taking the ball to the hoop, but that is also what Miles and Randolph do.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

McGrady's list is a smart one for a player with his skills. 

Phoenix desperately needs talent with experience. T-Mac would give them that right away. McGrady would have a good inside player in Amare Stoudemire to take some of the scoring burden, too.

Houston needs another scoring option without giving up perimeter defense. T-Mac has that, and would appreciate having a shot-blocker in Yao covering his back. 

The Spurs need better scoring in their starting lineup. Parker can't create on every possession, and T-Mac's ability to create his own shot would take that pressure off. 

The Lakers? Should they lose Kobe to free agency, T-Mac would be a great player to entice Malone and Payton to continue playing in LA. T-Mac, of course, would get his best chance at a ring playing alongside Shaq. 

The quesion, of course, is how any of these teams could put together a package that the Magic would go for, without losing the very pieces that McGrady wants on the team when he gets there. I guess that's why GMs get the big bucks. 

I'm surprised McGrady didn't put Dallas on that list - if the Mavs could trade Antawn or Antoine plus some filler for McGrady, they could be title-contenders in a heartbeat.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

First of all, why would T-Mac want to be traded to Portland, why are you surprised he doesn't want to go there, and what could Portland even offer for McGrady?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bottom line is wherever he is traded to, you know the Magic management is going to get something worthy for him. In getting that will T-mac actually have a competing team because am sure he wont be traded for scrubs


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> First of all, why would T-Mac want to be traded to Portland, why are you surprised he doesn't want to go there, and what could Portland even offer for McGrady?


Randolph, Miles and expiring contracts for McGrady and Hill (assuming we both consider Hill a *negative* for Portland, not added value).

Randolph and Miles are not equivalent to McGrady, but if McGrady wants out, this is a decent offer, in my opinion. Orlando gets a pretty talented young front-court player, the ever-enigmatic Darius Miles who played well in Portland, and a ton of cap relief to do a new rebuild around Randolph, Miles and whoever you want to salvage off the current Magic (Bogans, Gooden maybe).

I would understand if Orlando didn't do it (they would be dealing easily the best player in the trade), but I don't think it would be shocking if it went through.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> Randolph, Miles and expiring contracts for McGrady and Hill (assuming we both consider Hill a *negative* for Portland, not added value).
> 
> I would understand if Orlando didn't do it (they would be dealing easily the best player in the trade), but I don't think it would be shocking if it went through.


Min, that's a darn good trade from Orlando's perspective, I'd say, especially considering the wildcard of T-Mac's ailing back. Randolph and Miles are healthy, young, and only getting better. 

But does this trade pencil out? It seems to me that Portland would have to throw in more $ to make it work because Hill and T-Mac have bigger salaries. Would the Magic win the "expiring Stoudamire contract sweepstakes"? If so, who do the Blazers sign for the exception to play the point?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> 
> Min, that's a darn good trade from Orlando's perspective, I'd say, especially considering the wildcard of T-Mac's ailing back. Randolph and Miles are healthy, young, and only getting better.


Miles is still far from proven. I did hold back a major asset for Portland, Theo Ratliff. But I think one of the two, Ratliff or Miles, would have to be included. We are talking about acquiring a top-five type player here.



> But does this trade pencil out? It seems to me that Portland would have to throw in more $ to make it work because Hill and T-Mac have bigger salaries. Would the Magic win the "expiring Stoudamire contract sweepstakes"?


Yup, the trade was McGrady and Hill for Randolph, Miles and expiring contracts. The expiring deals are what make up the missing salary. I'm just working at a conceptual level, so I haven't chewed through the Trade Checker to determine exactly who goes. Let's say Damon Stoudamire.



> If so, who do the Blazers sign for the exception to play the point?


My ideal mid-level exception pick-up would be Brent Barry. Leading to next year's team of:

*Point Guard:* Brent Barry
*Shooting Guard:* Tracy McGrady
*Small Forward:* Qyntel Woods
*Power Forward:* Shareef Abdur-Rahim
*Center:* Theo Ratliff

That's a pretty strong, exciting team, in my opinion. It's time to give Woods some real playing time and see what he can do. If the answer ends up being, "Not much," then plug Ruben Patterson into the starting lineup at small forward.

I'm hoping to have Sebastian Telfair out of the draft, to back up Brent Barry this year under this scenario.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd do it... I think though if you're taking on Hill that you maybe don't have to give up Miles in addition to Randolph...

Large expiring contracts, taking on their crappy contract, and a young stud in Zach may be enough... maybe a draft pick as icing?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> I'd do it... I think though if you're taking on Hill that you maybe don't have to give up Miles in addition to Randolph...
> 
> Large expiring contracts, taking on their crappy contract, and a young stud in Zach may be enough... maybe a draft pick as icing?


I usually err on the side of a deal needing a little more, just because, as a Portland fan, I'm sure I'm naturally biased to tilting a deal in Portland's favour and rationalizing why it's fair.

But if it could get done with a draft pick and not Miles or Ratliff, that would be great.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Randolph, Miles and expiring contracts for McGrady and Hill (assuming we both consider Hill a *negative* for Portland, not added value).
> ...


That's not a bad deal, but the only complaint I have is the fact that Randolph is a Power Forward. Other than Shooting Guard, where Orlando obviously has T-Mac for the time being, Power Forward is the position they're most set at. Especially if they end up with Okafor or Howard in the draft. Acquiring Randolph would no doubt leave an unhappy Drew Gooden, an unhappy Emeka Okafor/Dwight Howard, an unhappy Juwan Howard, and more importantly it would leave the Magic with 4 of their 5 best players(Darius Miles being the other) all playing one position, and not being capable of playing any other position(with the exception of MAYBE Okafor having the capablilities to play Center). That's why I think when and if Orlando trades T-Mac, it would have to be for a combination of players, and at that point with McGrady leaving, Power Forward would be the _last_ position they need help at, and while Miles is a nice pickup, Randolph is the main guy in the deal. Talent and value wise, I think this is about what Orlando will end up getting for McGrady if and when they trade him. I just don't think Portland is the right team, with the right players to it with.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Lets work it backwards.... we have had many threads on possible scenarios on TMac.... but lets go with the flow

In 2004/05 money
Orlando sends McGrady $14.487 mil + Hill $14.487 mil = $28.97 mil
They can take back about $25.1 mil as a minimum

Miles may be a BYC player if someone offers him big money with his RFA status. Anything above $4.95 mil makes him BYC ($4.128 mil *1.2). Odds are he will be. We will probably match anythign he gets offered to a point.

So lets say he signs for $6 mil, we can take back $3 mill in return, a $3 mil diff. This means we need to send them a minimum of $31.97 mil to send Miles

- Miles $6 mil = $25.97 mil left
- Zach at $1.8 mil = $24.17 mil left
- Damon $15.75 mil expiring= $8.42 mil left
- DA $8.443 mil = $0 left or so

So, under that scenario.... our starting 1-4 positions, Damon, DA, Miles and Zach would equal a trade for McGrady and Hill (who may not ever play again)

I do not think we are willing to do all that for McGrady.... that is too steep a price. We are better off offering a better package to Seattle or Boston

as an alternative.... 
Damon $15.75 mil + Rahim $14.625 expiring + 1st round pick = $30.3 mil

OR

DA $8.443 mil + DD $9 mil expiring + Rahim $14.625 mil expiring + 1st round pick = $32.06 mil

For Orlando to get out of the longer term, and expensive money of McGrady and Hill and get a quick relief in 1 year. Is a major coup for them. They get some talent, they can resign in a year to much cheaper money, plus they get out of a long term debt while getting players who actually play for the money. With Hill they are not getting any playing time for the money. A huge waste of money. If they can replace the money spent on a player who will contribute, and later be cheaper in a year. They are far ahead in advancing their team.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Talent and value wise, I think this is about what Orlando will end up getting for McGrady if and when they trade him. I just don't think Portland is the right team, with the right players to it with.


You make good points about the Magic not being a good fit for the players Portland can offer.

My hope, then, is that John Nash spends a few weeks working out a nice three-team deal, where Portland trades Miles and Randolph to a team that could use front court help, the Magic get expiring contracts from Portland and a talented wing player from Team X and Portland gets McGrady.

It would likely be difficult to have all of things work out and take a lot of time to make it work...but Nash is paid to spend that kind of time, I'm not.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Minstrel

Rashard Lewis and McGrady possibly?

PG Damon
SG McGrady
SF Lewis
PF Rahim
C Ratliff

maybe no bench (due to making the trade work)

but the starting 5 might be nice


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> So lets say he signs for $6 mil, we can take back $3 mill in return, a $3 mil diff. This means we need to send them a minimum of $31.97 mil to send Miles
> 
> ...


Thanks for breaking down the numbers. However, I disagree with you. I'd *glady* do that. Miles, Randolph and Stoudamire were already in my "trade idea" and Derek Anderson doesn't break any deals for me. Have three Derek Andersons, if you'll sign the deal.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Minstrel
> 
> Rashard Lewis and McGrady possibly?
> ...


Okay, crazy man...tell me how you got McGrady and Lewis without giving up Stoudamire.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

well... I should have put a ? behind him, he may very well have to go to make it suceed........... good point !

but then oh well.... getting McGrady and Lewis with Rahim and Ratliff still might be really nice. Then add Barry as a PG


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> You make good points about the Magic not being a good fit for the players Portland can offer.
> ...


How about Houston? The base of the deal can have McGrady going to Portland, Randolph going to Houston, and Steve Francis and Darius Miles coming to Orlando. Obviously there would have to be a lot more added in to make salaries work, Portland would probably have to throw in some expiring contracts, Orlando may get rid of Hill, who knows. But what do you think about the base of a deal like that. Francis can come into Orlando and replace T-Mac at SG, a position he should be playing. Randolph IMO is a great 2nd Option for a championship caliber team, and that's just what he can be alongside Yao for years to come. Of course Houston would need to address their PG spot in the draft, and likely trade up to get Livingston/Gordan/Harris/Telfair/Nelson, but of course all of this is just hypothetical. 

Houston:
PG: Draft?
SG: Cuttino Mobley
SF: Jim Jackson
PF: Zach Randolph
C: Yao Ming

Orlando:
PG: Damon Stoudamire/MLE/2nd Rounder
SG: Steve Francis
SF: Darius Miles
PF: Juwan Howard/Drew Gooden
C: Emeka Okafor

Portland:
PG: Damon Stoudamire(Maybe sent to Orlando)
SG: Tracy McGrady
SF: Qyntel Woods(Maybe Grant Hill)
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim
C: Theo Ratliff


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> How about Houston? The base of the deal can have McGrady going to Portland, Randolph going to Houston, and Steve Francis and Darius Miles coming to Orlando. Obviously there would have to be a lot more added in to make salaries work, Portland would probably have to throw in some expiring contracts, Orlando may get rid of Hill, who knows. But what do you think about the base of a deal like that.


I think it's a very good idea. Yao and Randolph would be a hell of a front court, each taking the pressure off the other and Yao's shot-blocking covering Randolph's defensive issues. Mobley and Francis are somewhat similar, even if Francis is better, and I think they can make do without Francis.

Orlando would still have a very good scorer in the backcourt and Miles/Gooden/Okafor would be a young front court full of potential. Stoudamire isn't great, but he's better than Lue and capable of putting up points in a hurry. When his contract ends, Orlando may find themselves with some cap room.

And Portland finally gets the superstar they've lacked since Drexler was in his prime. With Ratliff at center, Abdur-Rahim at power forward and maybe someone like Brent Barry in the backcourt, Portland can immediately give McGrady a pretty good supporting cast and hopefully can improve it over time.

Great idea.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't understand why these theories and possible offers are being discussed when McGrady didn't put Portland on his list?  Do you feel Orlando will trade him wherever they please? If so get ready for his trademark whining and opting out next year.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I don't understand why these theories and possible offers are being discussed when McGrady didn't put Portland on his list?  Do you feel Orlando will trade him wherever they please? If so get ready for his trademark whining and opting out next year.


Orlando will be willing to trade him to any team that wants him and is willing to meet their price. We don't know for sure what McGrady's list is, and we don't know how firm that list is.

We DO know that players like Chris Webber have been acquired and vowed to leave but have learned to love their news teams and the big money that their new teams offer. And we DO know that Portland will open its pocketbook to keep players they want to keep.

Ed O.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's a very good idea. Yao and Randolph would be a hell of a front court, each taking the pressure off the other and Yao's shot-blocking covering Randolph's defensive issues. Mobley and Francis are somewhat similar, even if Francis is better, and I think they can make do without Francis.
> ...


The more I think about it, the more sense it makes to me for all teams involved. While Portland is not on T-Mac list(supposedly, we don't know how legitimate that is) I'm sure he wouldn't mind playing alongside Ratliff and Abdur-Rahim, and I'm sure someone like Brent Barry would love to come in and play in the same backcourt as T-Mac. Portland would be an instant contender out West, and Orlando would officially be in full rebuilding mode. They'd be off to a pretty good start, with Steve Francis, Darius Miles, they'd still have Drew Gooden and their First Round pick this year(Top 5 pick), plus the cap space Damon would provide after next season. If T-Mac wants out, and Orlando know's he's not going to stay past next season, I can't see them declining a trade like this. And I'm sure if they were hesistent, Portland and/or Houston wouldn't mind throwing in a pick or two to help the rebuilding process. As for Houston, this is a no-brainer IMO for them. They definitely don't want Stevie Franchise around anymore, that's quite obvious to everyone. If they had the chance to get a guy like Zach Randolph for him, I think they'd jump all over it. No way they could turn down an opportunity at a Randolph-Yao frontcourt. To make salaries work, I could even see them potentially taking on Grant Hill's contract. They'd have to take on a significant sized contract since they'd be giving up Franchise($11.3 Million) and only taking in Randolph($1.8 million). Like I said, there are still a lot of details and salary issues to work out in order for this to go through, but I think the base of the deal is pretty good and makes sense for all teams.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> While Portland is not on T-Mac list(supposedly, we don't know how legitimate that is) I'm sure he wouldn't mind playing alongside Ratliff and Abdur-Rahim, and I'm sure someone like Brent Barry would love to come in and play in the same backcourt as T-Mac.


The "list" thing worries me a bit, but I'd just have to hope that McGrady would come to appreciate being on a team built around him, with a supporting cast strong enough to put him in the playoffs regularly and maybe deep into the playoffs and, of course, Portland would open the vault for the richest deal they can offer him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Orlando will be willing to trade him to any team that wants him and is willing to meet their price. We don't know for sure what McGrady's list is, and we don't know how firm that list is.
> ...


Like I said, would you be willing to take that risk? Webber got traded with 3 years left on his deal to change his mind. If Tmac were traded he would have one year (if he opts of course) left.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> The "list" thing worries me a bit, but I'd just have to hope that McGrady would come to appreciate being on a team built around him, with a supporting cast strong enough to put him in the playoffs regularly and maybe deep into the playoffs and, of course, Portland would open the vault for the richest deal they can offer him.


I'd be willing to bet that McGrady would welcome the change, and would gladly play in Portland under those circumstances. I'm going to post this idea in a different forum and see what kind of a response it gets.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

The only problem with McGrady is that if we aren't on his "list" and he opts out after 1 year, then we effectively gave up our young players in Miles and Randolph for one year of playing for McGrady, after which he'll sign as a FA with another team. 

Thus, it is important to make sure that we will have a committed player if we are going to give up so much of our talent.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Perfection</b>!
> The only problem with McGrady is that if we aren't on his "list" and he opts out after 1 year, then we effectively gave up our young players in Miles and Randolph for one year of playing for McGrady, after which he'll sign as a FA with another team.
> 
> Thus, it is important to make sure that we will have a committed player if we are going to give up so much of our talent.


Him opting out and him signing with another team are two entirely different things. Portland would be able to pay him more money than any other franchise and they would have had a chance to show him what a great city and franchise Portland was.

I'd be confident that the Blazers would be able to re-sign him. For the chance at a player like McGrady, I'd be willing to take the risk.

Of course, I just don't see it as Portland giving up THAT much to get him. Miles had a nice stretch for the Blazers, and I hope he's back, but it's not like he hasn't had those sorts of stretches before and come back down to earth... and Zach is the Blazers' best player and all, but I never see him as a top 10 player in the NBA, and McGrady's a top 5 right now and only two years older than Zach.

Ed O.


----------

